# NEW Aveeno Baby Wash--is it ok?



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Yesterday at the store, I bought a bottle of shampoo for Pearl that I hope will be ok. We usually use the unscented Aveeno baby wash, but this one says "NEW Aveeno Baby Cleansing Therapy Moisturizing Wash". I like the moisturizing part because Pearl has very dry skin. It is still fragrance-free. Says "with colloidal oatmeal and soothing oat essence". And "formulated to gently cleanse without damaging the skin's barrier". 

Ingredients are: water, sodium trideceth sulfate, caprylic/capric triglyceride, glycerin, sodium lauroamphoacetate, sodium chloride, Avena Sativa (oat) kernel flour, laureth-2, citric acid, cyamopsis tetragonoloba (guar) gum, ceramide NP, Avena Sativa (oat) kernel extract, panthenol, sdium benzoate, guar hydroxypropyltrimonium chloride.

Anyone know if this is ok? I'm curious if this moisturizing formula will be better for Pearl's skin. Thanks.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

I'd like to piggyback on this question. Aveeno was recommended to me for a baby; foot and belly baths mostly, but for full baths too if needed. I found it, but found three choices:
Aveeno Body Wash: Skin Relief
Aveeno Body Wash: Daily Moisturizing
Aveeno Stress Relieving Foaming Bath (with oatmeal, lavender, and a couple of other things)

That's just what they had. I assume that there are more. Are there good choices and bad choices or is any okay?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Pearl - the one you mentioned sounds fine to me, but I'm definitely not an expert. I don't see anything that jumps out at me, so unless anyone else sees an issue with it, I'd go ahead and use it.

GoodandPlenty - I'd go with one of the first two that you listed. If the third has lavender, it sounds like it probably has a scent, which could bother a hedgie with their strong sense of smell.


----------



## JustOnePost (Dec 27, 2011)

*[RED FLAG]* *Sodium sulfate* is a white crystalline solid known as the mineral thenardite; it is the sodium salt of sulfuric acid. Sodium sulfate is often used in the production of detergents.

*Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride* is an oily liquid made from coconut oil. In cosmetics and personal care products, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride is used in the formulation of lipstick, eye makeup, foundations, blushers, perfumes, moisturizers, suntan and sunscreen products and many other products.

*Additional Info*

The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) includes caprylic acid, a main constituent of Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, on its list of substances Generally Recognized As Safe (GRAS) for use as a direct food additive. Fatty acids including caprylic acid and capric acid are also included on the list of food additives allowed to be directly added to food.

The safety of Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride has been assessed by the Cosmetic Ingredient Review (CIR) Expert Panel. The CIR Expert Panel evaluated the scientific data and concluded that Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride was safe as a cosmetic ingredient in the present practices of use. In 2001, the CIR Expert Panel considered available new data on Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride and reaffirmed the above conclusion.

*Glycerol (or glycerine, glycerin)* is a simple polyol compound. It is a colorless, odorless, viscous liquid that is widely used in pharmaceutical formulations. Glycerol has three hydroxyl groups that are responsible for its solubility in water and its hygroscopic nature. The glycerol backbone is central to all lipids known as triglycerides. Glycerol is sweet-tasting and of low toxicity.

*Sodium lauroamphoacetate* is an amphoacetate used in moisturizers and other skin care products.

*Additional Info*

No real research on any effects it has negative have been done, has not reviewed by any safety regulated administrations.

*Sodium chloride*, also known as salt, common salt, table salt or halite, is an ionic compound with the formula NaCl. Sodium chloride is the salt most responsible for the salinity of the ocean and of the extracellular fluid of many multicellular organisms. As the major ingredient in edible salt, it is commonly used as a condiment and food preservative.

*The Laureth ingredients (Laureth-1, Laureth-2, Laureth-3, Laureth-5, Laureth-6, Laureth-7, Laureth-8, Laureth-9, Laureth-10, Laureth-11, Laureth-12, Laureth-13, Laureth-14, Laureth-15, Laureth-16, Laureth-20, Laureth-21, Laureth-25, Laureth-30, Laureth-38, Laureth-40, Laureth-50)* are polyoxyethers of lauryl alcohol. The number in the name indicates the average number of units of ethylene oxide in the molecule. In cosmetics and personal care products, the Laureth ingredients are used in the formulation of a variety of bath, eye, facial, hair, cleansing and sunscreen products. They are also used in cuticle softeners, deodorants and moisturizing products.

*Additional Info*

Safety Information
The safety of two related Laureth ingredients, Laureth-4 and Laureth-23, has been assessed by the Cosmetic Ingredient Review (CIR) Expert Panel. The CIR Expert Panel evaluated the scientific data and concluded that Laureth-4 and Laureth-23 were safe as cosmetic ingredients. In 2003, as part of the scheduled re-evaluation of ingredients, the CIR Expert Panel considered available new data on Laureth-4 and Laureth-23 and reaffirmed the above conclusion. During the review of Laureth-4 and Laureth-23, safety information on other Laureth ingredients were also evaluated by the CIR Expert Panel and the conclusion regarding Laureth-4 and Laureth-23 is relevant to other Laureth ingredients.

*Panthenol* is the alcohol analog of pantothenic acid (vitamin B5), and is thus a provitamin of B5. In organisms it is quickly oxidized to pantothenate. Panthenol is a highly viscous transparent liquid at room temperature, but salts of pantothenic acid (for example sodium pantothenate) are powders (typically white). It is soluble in water, alcohol and propylene glycol, soluble in ether and chloroform, and slightly soluble in glycerin.

*Sodium benzoate* has the chemical formula NaC6H5CO2; it is a widely used food preservative, with E number E211. It is the sodium salt of benzoic acid and exists in this form when dissolved in water. It can be produced by reacting sodium hydroxide with benzoic acid.

*Guar hydroxypropyltrimonium chloride* is an organic compound that is a water-soluble quaternary ammonium derivative of guar gum. It gives conditioning properties to shampoos and after-shampoo hair care products. The effects of the cationic charge density, guar concentration in aqueous solution, and treatment time on bleached European hair have been studied. A mechanical testing method has been successfully applied to determine the efficacy of cationic guars to improve the ease of combing. The results were confirmed in a shampoo formulation on both virgin and bleached hair.

I figured I'd provide a bit of info on the scientific names of some of the ingredients, only real one brought any personal concern. While i posted some safety information please remember this would be as it relates to humans, we have different make ups so it could have different issues, I only use real pure oatmeal in their baths so I can't speak much on the product and its results or safety now or in the past.

*Cited Sources:*

Wikipedia
EWG
Cosmetic Info


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

JustOnePost said:


> *[RED FLAG]* *Sodium sulfate* is a white crystalline solid known as the mineral thenardite; it is the sodium salt of sulfuric acid. Sodium sulfate is often used in the production of detergents.
> 
> Its not Sodium Sulftate, its Sodium Trideceth Sulfate which is different.
> Sodium Trideceth Sulfate is a sodium salt of sulfated ethoxylated Tridecyl Alcohol


----------



## JustOnePost (Dec 27, 2011)

My mistake, they had both definitions on the same page, however Tridecyl Alcohol is used in detergents personally speaking still wouldn't use it 

Thanks for pointing out


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Aveeno baby wash is safe for use on hedgies, its been used for years by many many people with no ill effects.


----------

